# How did you come up with your alias



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I'll start it off, My alias on here is Slopster,20yrs ago when i was playing Slo-pitch baseball, I also got into Online gaming and I needed a Alias I wanted to put down Slo-pitch 14 but the game wouldn't take it ,.
So over the yr's playing ball, I played very Aggressive and would always dive for balls and just mucked it up all the time.
After a game in a total downpour , one of my teammates nicknamed me sloppy ass:lol:, that turned into Slop, then Slopster, I still play online games and to this day that alias Slopster has stuck with me, sometimes my wife and kids call me ole' Slopster:bigsmile:

So what about you guys??????


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine is a play on Homer's "Crazy like a fox".

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

i got my name,because i live in spruce grove,and the people here are pretty groovy.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

j k are my initials and when I first signed up here on BCA I had my 90G full of malawi's


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

there was actually a thread like this awhile back: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/explain-your-name-4726/

My name is pretty simple, mostly came from the band Disturbed when they came out, as they were my favorite band & wanted something to use that. My girlfriend, at the time ,was using Confuzed as her screen name(also a description of her internet/computer understanding lol). She (as well as a few other of my friends lol) told me I was disturbed on more than one occasion , seemed fitting lol so I borrowed her idea for changing the S to a Z and that's how I became the "Diztrbd1" altho I was getting called Diz in the chat rooms lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I started keeping seahorses in the 80s. My last seahorse though was almost four years ago, before Felicia was born. Too labour intensive.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

MonkE's just an old nickname i've had since high school (apparently i've got some big ass ears!) lol 

I use monkE in almost anything that requires a nickname 


GREAT IDEA FOR A THREAD! THANKS SLOPSTER


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

mikebike
Motorcycle nut<G>









my old bike has been see aroung the world<VBG>:


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine is actually my fav mustang... My dad is a mustang nut so he made me a nut as well.. 
When my dad told me about the forum he said to use shelby67 so he would know its me.. lol...
A lot of the people on here just think its my name... And when I make contact it was just easier to say "its shelby from the forum..."


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

IceBlue

First cichlid I bought on this run at fishkeeping was an IceBlue Zebra.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

When I first starting playing counterstrike with some guys at work I was horrible. Got shot all the time, so I became target. Now it's my alias for anything that needs one.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

playing online games i decided to use a character's name from Katherine Kerr's Devery Novels, Nevyn. After a couple server transfers forcing a name change i ended up with neven. Plus palindrome's rule.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember when it was young in its age (Counter-Strike), and the weapons respawned back at the same death points. I had a 56.6 v90 competing against "I'm 12".... I had to learn the had way.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really awesome photos, Mikebike


mikebike said:


> mikebike
> Motorcycle nut<G>


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I think my nickname is self explanetory... Go canucks!!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Because..... i like stinky, stanky fish


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine's my real life nickname.


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

One of my old jobs loved to misspell my name. My phone extension was labeled "Jessia" and it kinda just stuck.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine's after Grete Jalk, my favorite Danish furniture designer from the 60's. Unfortunately, since my alias is an actual name, it confuses people & about 1/2 the people I've met/bought/sold/traded with believe it's my real name


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm witty ...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine hmmmm April. My name. I yam who I yam.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235354,-123.185043


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't recall the number of moments I was/am captured by the police so Captured Moments. lol.


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

Mine is simple, I took my daughters initials and my last name. Kaycie Anylyssa Mysterie Bell. So I became Kambell.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a taurus, born the year of the dragon in 76. When I first started using the internet I had to come up with a name for my email and that is what I came up with and use it for everything on the net.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine is pretty simple. CRS (Crystal red Shrimp) Fan. The problem is that I have yet to keep a thriving colony of these guys. DOH!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

target said:


> When I first starting playing counterstrike with some guys at work I was horrible. Got shot all the time, so I became target. Now it's my alias for anything that needs one.


That's funny...
When I played Counterstrike, I was giving my buddies a really good butt kickin' and they were constantly waiting to get back in, so I became known as Maj Headache

The first forum I ever joined was a Chevy site. I have a GM Performance crate motor in my truck, so I was boasting about my ZZ4 355HP engine.
Same as a lot of others, I just use it everywhere.

Don't know why it doesn't have 'attachment' tied to it. Please click on it to view my sleeper truck's heart and soul


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kambell said:


> Mine is simple, I took my daughters initials and my last name. Kaycie Anylyssa Mysterie Bell. So I became Kambell.


That is such a cute picture! 

rich16 - my name, and my jersey number from soccer. Boring, but there it is.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Well it all stems back to high school, being from a small town I spent a lot of time in the bush. My mom is an Adams and my friends made fun of me calling me Grizzly Adams... and the 7mm is my favorite riffle  (7mm Remington Savage)


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Given name is Loukas, but as long as i can remember i got Luke as well from everyone that knew me.78' happens to be the year i was born,put the two together and there you have it!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Its the name my coworkers and kids called me when I worked as a group leader in a summer kids daycamp


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from a co worker 7 years ago for my love of the living art of bonsai.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

When I got back into the hobby a couple of years ago, I bought a nice 72G bow front tank on craigslist. With a stand and tall canopy. I cleaned it all up, but when I set it up (empty) in my living room, it looked huge (largely because of the tall canopy) and dominated the room completely, looking totally out of place. I sold it back, and was teased mercilessly by my partner and kids for having seen so big (it is, I'm afraid, a fairly recurrent tendency that I have). So there it was: crazy72.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*On the old BCA I was just Jennifer and most called me trouble cause it follows me around, trouble does. Under my name was trouble so i got to make it my name this time around. It started at Kramers the first fish store I went to after buying a 33 gallon. The owner (now passed) always said "here comes trouble" whenever I walked through the door. My friends call me trouble as well.*


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> mikebike
> Motorcycle nut<G>
> 
> my old bike has been see aroung the world<VBG>:


What a great looking bike Mike!!! (Didn't want to quote the pic easy enough for people to see it).

Well, my husband was searching the internet for info on aquariums and found this forum, so his name was "Ihaveacrazyfishwife" so when he told me about the forum, I just ended up using "thefishwife" cuz apparantly I was bit excited about my tanks.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Do I really need to explain mine? LOL


----------

